# changer le theme sans shapeshifter



## Missiku_San (11 Mars 2005)

lu'
voilà, je change les icones systèmes à la barbare, sans utilisé shapeshifter ou candybar (bah oui, pourquoi payer pour un truc qu'on peut faire tout seul et gratis), en allant directement dans "system>library>icoresysteme>iconbundle", alors existe-t-il une solution similaire pour trouver les images qui servent à dessiner les fenetres, les barres de titre, les boutons, etc... de maniere à changer le theme sans passer par shapeshifter ?

ps: maintenant, si vous connaissez un freeware que je ne connais pas et qui fais ça, je suis preneur ...


----------

